# horse camping pack list



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am hoping to do a mild horse camping week in the Sierras in August. Not a pack-in, there is a horse-friendly base camp run by the park service with some permanent pens and room to set up one's own as well. High lining is probably not an option. Grazing would probably be forbidden close to camp. 

It has pit toilets, picnic tables, but no treated water (a creek is all). 

I don't have a portable pen myself, am going to try to borrow one just in case (it is first come first served). Also going to bring a 50 gallon barrel of water from home. 

My question: is there something you yourself find indispensable or just darn useful that I should make sure not to forget?

This time around I am investing in a solar shower and a really decent camp chair. I'm at sea level and the camp is at 7,600'. I'm wondering if I should also invest in a blanket for my unacclimated horse.

I'll be sleeping in a tent and have a car-camping type kitchen with me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We go horse camping a couple times a year at one of our several campgrounds that have horse pens.

If it's going to be cold I bring a blanket just in case, they are handy coverings in case it rains as well, so there's multiple uses.

Ours don't really have water either, but I just bring mine to the creek a few times a day and they get long drinks when out on trails when we cross the creeks, or I'll fill a small bucket at the creek and bring it up. Since I'm always there I can monitor water intake. 

I like to bring slow feed hay nets, so they can eat all day when we aren't riding and I don't have to worry about feeding as much, they just munch.

Also rake and muck bucket/wheelbarrow, of course, for cleaning. 

I also bring extra electrolytes, either in the form of Gatorade or a tube, and some banamine and bute just in case. As well as vet wrap, gauze, and some sort of antiseptic spray and a set of wraps. Other basic first aid. 

Extra halter. Had one break on me once in camp and I was SOL. Luckily someone let me borrow. 

For me, I also like to bring my bluetooth speaker so I can play music in camp and I have a nice camp chair and EZ up. I don't shower if I'm going less than three days, but I do bring my makeup, because I'm just that kind of girl that even when I'm covered in dirt I want to have some eyeliner on. 

I sleep in my horse trailer usually so I bring a camping mat that goes on top. Saves me from being cold, and adds extra squish. 

And on top of my food, I bring portable things like granola bars, and things to make sandwiches that I can take on the trail in my saddle bags. Really helps.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Never thought of Gatorade for a horse. How do you get it down?

I do bring a large tub of equine first aid stuff (plus my mini first aid kit I ride with). And feed out of hay nets. I am habituated to stuffing my trail bags with protein bars as even on a three hour trail ride I tend to run out of calories. I plan on bringing three halters -- her under-bridle thin rope halter, her breakaway leather shipping halter, and a sturdy rope halter & rope for extra. 

I'm long past my mascara days, but I've found the two things which make camping bearable for me are hot showers and coffee. With these two plus sunscreen, bugdope and chapstick, I can face a lot of discomfort. 

I never thought of sleeping in my trailer either, but it makes sense now that I have taken out the divider in my straight load. Sweep it out, spread one of those RV outdoor mats and I will be good to go, I believe. Good ideas!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

For horse.....
Extra halter and lead rope
Medical kit including bute, banamine, dex, triple antibiotic, and betadine 
Lightweight blanket in summer
Grain and water buckets
Grooming and farrier tools
5 gallon plastic cans of water from home, flavored if needed to disguise plastic taste
Muck bucket and fork
Grain measured out for each meal in plastic bags
Hay---figure 2% per day per horse times number of days plus 10% extra
Hay nets
Portapen if the facility does not have pens (our horses also can be tied to the trailer overnight)
Treats
Vet's phone number plus a contact phone # for a vet in the area
Saddles, bridles, saddlebags, saddle pads
Extra saddle pads
Leather repairs and leather punch




People--
Riding clothes, with spare jeans and shirts
Rain gear
Extra pair of boots, sneakers, and socks
Personal care items 
Prescription meds
Towels and wash cloths
Sheets and blankets 
Cowboy shower and showering supplies
Food and drinks plus snacks
Lawn Chairs
Card table
Throw rugs for dressing room and outside of door 
Medical kit
Shorts and tops
Radio to get weather reports
Jacket
Grill and charcoal
Deck of cards and other games
Tool box with spare bolts, fuses, etc for repairs
Swim suit
Books and magazines


Our trailer has a large dressing room that is easily converted to sleeping quarters. It has AC and heater if we fire up the generator or have access to electricity. Also there is a microwave and small refrigerator in it if the generator is used.


Where we camp is so isolated that cellphone service is nonexistent and even getting a radio signal is iffy. We also prefer to get away from this electronic age of being connected to the outside world so take old fashioned entertainment with us.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Googled 'cowboy shower'. I am totally making one of these.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Oops,i forgot to add water to the list for People---need it for the cowboy shower. 


The cowboy shower is nice after a long hot day on the trails so you can at least get a layer or 2 of sweat and dirt off.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, there are many things to take along, based on being in a staging camp, or actually packed in.
Obviously, if you camp in some sort of equestrian staging area, where you can drive in with your truck, things are much simpler!
Most of these facilities do require that you clean up any manure, and transport it to a designated place- thus shovel, fork,ect. You can fork that mature into your trailer, and take it to the disposal area
Also check if you need to take in certified weed free hay or cubes, Some of these facilities do not allow you to take plain baled hay
I don't take panels, as my horses tie. Yes, take a hi line, as many of these places do not allow you to tie to trees, and if you ever tried to sleep in a trailer with horses tied to it-not so great!
In the summer, we just sleep in the front of our gooseneck trailer. Come fall, we take an outfitter tent, with stove
I always carry a hoof boot, as I have been in the situation where I have lost a shoe, some 20 miles out, and then had to ride that horse back on rocky ground
Slicker- a must for me, and even when no rain is in the forecast, before you leave home, I have ridden in mountains enough not to rely on that!
First aid kit, for both human and horse.
Many of the stuff already mentioned, but I have not packed any shower stuff, been known to take a dip in an icy river instead, if required!
NOw if you pack in- a whole different ball park. You need horses that know how to picket, either by the front leg, or off the halter. No way will you be able to pack in all their feed requirements, plus a tent, plus a stove, plus your food requirements
Yup, more of a hassle, but you will see scenery not possible, riding just a few hours from your base camp, if you are able to ride in wilderness preserve, like I am lucky to-where the only way you get access, is on foot or on a horse, and where, once away from that main staging area, you might not encounter any humans for days
A gun , then also becomes 'necessary'


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Well, there are many things to take along, based on being in a staging camp, or actually packed in.
> Obviously, if you camp in some sort of equestrian staging area, where you can drive in with your truck, things are much simpler!
> Most of these facilities do require that you clean up any manure, and transport it to a designated place- thus shovel, fork,ect. You can fork that mature into your trailer, and take it to the disposal area
> Also check if you need to take in certified weed free hay or cubes, Some of these facilities do not allow you to take plain baled hay
> ...


The pack-in trip is a dream for the future. We're just getting started!

It has to be pretty hot for me to wash in snowmelt. But August can be that. I've never packed shower stuff before -- backpacking you can't afford the weight, and the only other horse camp I've been to had hot showers . . . 

It's quite dry in the Sierras in August. I've been in thunderstorms any number of times but they just blow through so fast that it hardly pays to put on rain gear as by the time you get it on the storm is somewhere else. I'll take a raincoat anyway. I've got a good slicker on my list as a later investment. Hope I don't regret it. 

I know, about the boots, I should carry one but need to figure out which brand which model how to measure to fit how to get it on and off and so far I just haven't had the gumption to get that done. 

I always carry a muck tub, a dwarfy manure fork and a collapsible cart for the tub, wherever I haul to, since many trailheads require to you to be your own garbageman. There are manure stations around this particular camp. 

I'm not sure guns are even allowed in US national parks. Hunting certainly is not. A gun is not on my list.

I've found that I do not sleep well without a roof over me. Doesn't have to be more than a tarp, but as an insomniac, I pay attention to what makes me an even lighter sleeper than normal. I wish I could just sling a hammock between trees, but I can't. Oh well.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You can tarp over yourself when using a hammock to form a tent like structure.

I would just plan on taking certified weed free hay or processed foods so you don't have to worry about if it is required or not. Make sure your horse will eat whatever you plan on taking prior to going. 

For grain, sealed container to keep the varmints out. They may still chew their way in.

Some lime for your trailer floor, helps kill any odors emanating from said floor for delicate noses.

Portable canopy or tarp/rope/poles to make an awning with on the side of your trailer. Escaping from the sun is important when in camp.

Take that blanket with you, low ground horses who have their summer coats can get chilled at high elevations. It depends on the time of the year and ambient temperatures but better safe than sorry.

Take hand wipes, helps save on water and good for a quick clean up of hands and face.

Depending on how far the creek is from camp here's a watering tip. Get a 12v water pump from an old RV. Use it and hose to pump out of the creek into a water tank. Keep it all in the back of your pickup for easy hauling and watering of your horse.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a couple of suggestions. First a good cot, with a mattress, like this: Coleman Comfortsmart Folding Camping Cot - Walmart.com

It's so much better than sleeping on the ground.

Also, a large tarp, 20 x 20 or larger and at least 50 feet of line to suspend it with. I spent a rainy week in Cataloochee and if it hadn't have been for the tarp the trip would have really gotten miserable. I have now replaced the tarp with a 16 foot fold up coleman canopy but a tarps somewhat cheaper.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yep, a tarp and ropes (along with those cinch straps for truck loads) are standard for me. Never know when you'll need it. I keep my concentrate bags in the cab of my truck! The Sierras are full of opportunists. There are bear proof food lockers at the campground. I have searched and can't find anything about weed free hay requirements, but I'll keep looking. 

I find that you can't buy lime for ammonia control in California any more. Now they sell this enzyme powder stuff that cost five times as much. I have a bucket of it left over from my goat enterprise that I'll bring. 

And I have a bag of premoistened wipes in my glovebox. I can't believe how dirty I get riding. Just to be able to eat a snack with unblackened hands is why I have the wipes with me. 

I've never minded sleeping on the ground for some reason. I just have the roof thing.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Avna said:


> Never thought of Gatorade for a horse. How do you get it down?
> !


I put it in their water. They are usually happy to drink it when they are hot. Just a little extra helps especially with hard to medicate horses who won't like taking electrolytes out of a tube.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

A friend and I were just talking about horse camping yesterday. She suggests hanging a hammock in the horse part of the trailer. I thought that sounded like and excellent idea.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Did not know the ride was in a National Park, as same rules apply in Canada, far as guns in National Park
We did wind up riding through part of a national Park, once carrying a gun, as we were on a fall Bighorn sheep hunt, and the trail outside of the Park got more and more impossible to ride, so we had to pick up the trail
in the Park, hoping to be out , before any Ranger came upon us packing a hunting rifle!
We sure don't carry a rifle each time we ride in the mountains-only when packed into remote wilderness
The no gun in the park , forced a friend, who was packed in, to put down his horse with the blunt end of an ax,. The horse had broken his leg, and thus had to be put down, and not left to suffer, or as prey to wolves and bears
There have also been times that hubby had to shoot over the end of some feral bachelor studs, who were determined to get a mare I was riding


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

most organized camping sites have fire pits, so take some wood with you.
Late fall, gotta have this tent and stove!





Summer, front of our gooseneck works fine, It does not have complete living quarters, but with a comfortable queen size mattress and sleeping bags, very comfortable!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, a tarp is agood idea. This pic is camping with some friends


This was a pack trip into a National Park, so no guns or dogs!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I forgot about the wood! Something I have a superabundance of, since I live in a forest.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Camping with horses is easy.

We water out whatever is nearby.

We use a hot fence with step in posts and a portable charger if we are camping at the trailer.

Out in the woods we high line.

For me I really liking sleeping in a hammock. Nothing much more comfortable for me.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just an FYI on guns in national parks, back in 2010 congress and Obama passed a law allowing open carry. Concealed carry in national parks is state specific.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

*bike tubes*

If ever I tell someone to bring something on the trail its bike tire inter tubes to put up their nose if they are ever bitten by a snake.. the venom isnt going to kill them itll be the swelling


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Never seen a rattler all the years I hiked the Sierras. At my house in the coastal mountains, yes. They are not very common up there I guess. In any case they are easy to avoid because, you know, they rattle. 

Have no idea what I would possibly use a gun for. In my whole life I have never had the slightest need for a gun for anything. Except once when my friend hit a deer but didn't kill it. He borrowed my neighbor's. Otherwise would have had to use an axe, bleah. I'm not a hunter, and have no livestock to defend from predators (when I did, and they were attacked, a gun would not have helped), and I can't think of any other real reason to own one. There are no animals in the Sierras that pose any danger. Except humans, and that's a whole nother can of worms.

The only bad things that have ever happened to me in the back country are 
1. occasional blisters
2. endless rain (not in the Sierras, I was kayak camping along Vancouver Island in BC)
3. started my period unexpectedly.
4. While I was still 20 miles out I had eaten all my food except stuff I really didn't like (gjtost cheese and raisins)
5.altitude sickness
6. gigantic clouds of mosquitos 
7. the book I brought turned out to be so boring I burned it so as not to have to carry it


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Just an FYI on guns in national parks, back in 2010 congress and Obama passed a law allowing open carry. Concealed carry in national parks is state specific.


 I just wish we could carry a hand gun, riding outside of the Park, even!
When you get separated from your horse, that rifle on the saddle is not going to do much, far as that bear of cougar, unless you taught your horse to shoot!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Only rattlers we have, is in the far south of the province, and in the Drumheller region, which is an anomaly . I ride in neither area.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie said:


> I just wish we could carry a hand gun, riding outside of the Park, even!
> When you get separated from your horse, that rifle on the saddle is not going to do much, far as that bear of cougar, unless you taught your horse to shoot!


Cougars are afraid of people. I don't have to go anywhere to find cougars, I can see ours passing on the other side of our fence, from my dining room window. 

Black bears are unaggressive and harmless unless they are peeling apart your car to get at the cooler of food you stupidly left in there. That was avoidable. 

The Sierras does not have grizzlies. Or moose. Or alligators. I don't think it even has elk. Like I said, I don't know what I would have to shoot there. Maybe some jerk with a boombox?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Avna said:


> Never seen a rattler all the years I hiked the Sierras. At my house in the coastal mountains, yes. They are not very common up there I guess. In any case they are easy to avoid because, you know, they rattle.
> 
> Have no idea what I would possibly use a gun for. In my whole life I have never had the slightest need for a gun for anything. Except once when my friend hit a deer but didn't kill it. He borrowed my neighbor's. Otherwise would have had to use an axe, bleah. I'm not a hunter, and have no livestock to defend from predators (when I did, and they were attacked, a gun would not have helped), and I can't think of any other real reason to own one. There are no animals in the Sierras that pose any danger. Except humans, and that's a whole nother can of worms.
> 
> ...


 Yes, bugs so bad, nothing deterred them. Wound up using a very old solution. Luckily, it was wet, so plenty of mud. My friend and I smeared it on both us and the horses. We looked pretty bad, but it worked!
Then,, there was the time we left early in the morning, in the dark.. I sent hubby to grab the two slickers, which were in the garden shed, as it was already raining
Got out for that mounatin day ride, and found only one slicker, whre upon hubby asks, "who is going to wear the slicker'? Stupid question, far as I was concerned, as he only grabbed one. He did try and tell me that there must have been only one there.
Anyway, we had a tarp that we used as a top tarp on the pack load, in the truck, when we packed somewhere. Cut a hole into it, and hubby got to look like clint Eastwood, far as that poncho in those western Spaghetti movies
First thing I did, when we got home, was to check, that indeed there was a second slicker on that saddle stand in the garden shed!
Then, there was the time we were packed in about 7 hours, and a blizzard hit during the night. At that time, we used to leave the horses picketed out all night to graze.. At this particular spot, there was only buck brush to tie them to, plus one horse, the mare that I bought off the track, could not be picketed, as she would destroy herself. We thus left her loose.
Well, during the night, the three horses we had picketed left. For some reason, we had the kid's horse, which we used as a pack horse, tied close to the ten, and he was the only horse left.
I quickly jumped on him, and set out to try and catch the others, never bothered to grab my slicker. The snow was wet, and I almost rode all the way back to the truck, before I caught up with them. Someone helped me tail them up, and I headed back. By then, I soaked and frozen. The only thing that saved me, I am convinced, was the fact that an outfitter had a hunter packed in, a little ways down from where we were camped.
That hunter had whiskey,plus there was a stove in that tent, something we lacked, back in those days.I am sure it saved me from hypo therma.!
When I think back now, how we used to rough it,packing in, with no stove in that tent, often in late fall, when a blizzard often moved in, I wonder how I ever did it!
Wonders of being young. Not to mention, about second day out , I HAD to have a bath. If you never had a bath in icy river water, so that your scalp goes numb, then made a mad dash for the sleeping bags or camp fire, don't know what you missed!
Made hubby do likewise, and he assured me that good thing our family was complete, as he felt at the time, chances of having any more kids was dim!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Yes, bugs so bad, nothing deterred them. Wound up using a very old solution. Luckily, it was wet, so plenty of mud. My friend and I smeared it on both us and the horses. We looked pretty bad, but it worked!
> Then,, there was the time we left early in the morning, in the dark.. I sent hubby to grab the two slickers, which were in the garden shed, as it was already raining
> Got out for that mounatin day ride, and found only one slicker, whre upon hubby asks, "who is going to wear the slicker'? Stupid question, far as I was concerned, as he only grabbed one. He did try and tell me that there must have been only one there.
> Anyway, we had a tarp that we used as a top tarp on the pack load, in the truck, when we packed somewhere. Cut a hole into it, and hubby got to look like clint Eastwood, far as that poncho in those western Spaghetti movies
> ...


Ha. Yeah, I forgot to mention the blizzard trip. We had packed in a couple of frozen chickens. They never did thaw that week, it was that cold the whole time. We were above 10,000 feet a lot of that trip. We were the last people out of John Muir Wilderness, the ranger told us. Winter closed in behind us. 

And I've done the yelping baths in a snowmelt creek, back in my hold my beer days, which are long gone. Those always gave me an earache.

I too have resorted to mud. Not a perfect solution but anything is better than nothing! I remember the bad blizzard trip with a certain fondness, but don't even like to think about the mosquito trips. Hell must be very like a cloud of mosquitoes.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Avna said:


> Cougars are afraid of people. I don't have to go anywhere to find cougars, I can see ours passing on the other side of our fence, from my dining room window.
> 
> Black bears are unaggressive and harmless unless they are peeling apart your car to get at the cooler of food you stupidly left in there. That was avoidable.
> 
> The Sierras does not have grizzlies. Or moose. Or alligators. I don't think it even has elk. Like I said, I don't know what I would have to shoot there. Maybe some jerk with a boombox?


Personally the 2 legged critters worry me more than those with 4...I more want a bang to scare off any aggressive critter I run across rather than to kill one. Heck, I've had more issues with dogs than anything else. Anyway, better to be prepared than unprepared, hear about that mountain biker that just got mauled by a grizzly in Yellowstone? Wouldn't surprise me in the least if he has said at least once that he didn't need a gun for protection while trail riding.

Snakes worry me sometimes, where I am in the state there are supposedly a few rattlers but I've never seen on. Central part of the state is suppose to have a lot but I've never seen one there either. Eastern part of the state, I have seen rattlers there but don't go often. Generally they just sit in a bush and let you know there are there.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I would think differently if the Sierras had grizzlies. They don't.

I agree the 2 leggeds are much more troubling. I don't intend to ride alone.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

There are places I carry, and places I don't carry.

Riding in the Cherokee/Chattahoochie, I almost always carry. I carry for a variety of reasons, but first and foremost, because it's so remote, and there is no security other than what you provide for yourself. 

I fired the first time a couple of weeks ago.....as there was a critically wounded young pig just off the trail head and GF wanted him put out of his misery.

One of the rare times I didn't carry, a month or so ago, we ran into a broken down coyote......GF's heart just broke for him.....nothing I could do but let the critter suffer and watch the tears come in her eyes....


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I carry at all times when I am out as its one of those tools you just never know when you'll need it.

As for grizzlies... have seen then where they arent supposed to be.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ChitChatChet said:


> I carry at all times when I am out as its one of those tools you just never know when you'll need it.
> 
> As for grizzlies... have seen then where they arent supposed to be.


I'll be over a thousand miles from the nearest grizzly range. I'm just betting I'm safe from grizzlies. Call me reckless if you like. I'm just as likely to see a tiger.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

ChitChatChet said:


> I carry at all times when I am out as its one of those tools you just never know when you'll need it.
> 
> As for grizzlies... have seen then where they arent supposed to be.


We see the invasive species that people have released in various parts of the county. I wouldn't be surprised to see about anything in the deep woods of the southern Appalachians. (bigfoot anybody?) Lol :shock:

That said, it's also surprising how many trips we take without seeing so much as a squirrel.

Also agree with ChitChatChet.....it's a tool, just like a fire extinguisher, seldom needed but it's nice to have just in case.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Avna said:


> Cougars are afraid of people. I don't have to go anywhere to find cougars, I can see ours passing on the other side of our fence, from my dining room window.
> 
> Black bears are unaggressive and harmless unless they are peeling apart your car to get at the cooler of food you stupidly left in there. That was avoidable.
> 
> The Sierras does not have grizzlies. Or moose. Or alligators. I don't think it even has elk. Like I said, I don't know what I would have to shoot there. Maybe some jerk with a boombox?


 yes, most cougars are elusive, but her in Alberta we have people killed by cougars every year. One cross country skier was stalked by a cougar and killed
The local school did not allow children to play outside for a few weeks, due to a cougar
We have a free seminar every year, where wardens that specialize in predator attacks, both on people and livestock, tell you what to do, when facing a cougar in attack mode-and you do not play dead, or turn your back on them. They are like all cats, an ambush predator, and I have a very healthy respect for large cats.
We have attacks on horses , sheep, and some cougars really get fixated on domestic dogs-so say they are all harmless, afraid of people, is just not so!

Just some data and reality check, far as cougars

?I thought I was going to die?: Pipeline worker attacked by cougar shares story | Globalnews.ca

Cougars in Canada: Cougars attack - Canadian Geographic Magazine: In-depth


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Avna said:


> Cougars are afraid of people. I don't have to go anywhere to find cougars, I can see ours passing on the other side of our fence, from my dining room window.
> 
> Black bears are unaggressive and harmless unless they are peeling apart your car to get at the cooler of food you stupidly left in there. That was avoidable.
> 
> The Sierras does not have grizzlies. Or moose. Or alligators. I don't think it even has elk. Like I said, I don't know what I would have to shoot there. Maybe some jerk with a boombox?


 Far as black bears, there are fatalities, although not as common as with grizzly bear encounters|
'
Only 5-10% of injuries inflicted by the black bear are serious. These rare incidents typically occur in rural or remote areas. In many of these cases black bears have attempted to or have preyed on people. Between 1900 and 1986, an exhaustive search revealed records of 27 deaths inflicted by black bears throughout North America.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just some more info, before assuming ALL cougars are harmless, afraid of people

ww.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-columbia/bc-couple-call-for-forbearance-in-wake-of-cougar-attack/article15130378/

Cougar Attack


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Cougars aren't harmless. I know, I live inside the range of one, and my animals have been injured and killed. But the chance of a human being attacked by one is extremely slim. Black bears -- far more common -- are not harmless either. But humans as a species are notoriously incompetent at assessing risk. The vastly more likely dangers in the California wilderness -- getting lost, hypothermia, spraining an ankle, a really bad sunburn -- don't arouse primal terror the way the prospect being killed and eaten does. Go figure.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

In California, there have been five fatal cougar attacks since 1986. Population of California: 39 million. 

In comparison, population of Alberta: 4.2 million. 

Just a whole different world.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

In Oregon, since the banning of dogs to hunt cougars the number of encounters with people is way up. Number of people followed by cougars is way up. The number of pets and live stock killed by cougars is way up. Number of attacks on people? About the same. 

Here's the issue, adult humans are not a cats normal prey though they are curious. The other issue is they are opportunist like most predators and children, size wise, fall right into the size they feel comfortable pouncing on. As the cats population density goes up there will be more problems, will it lead to more human deaths? Probably. Is it avoidable? Most definitely, put the fear of humans in them by chasing them with hounds and they'll give us a wide berth out in the woods. Who can use dogs in Oregon? The state and we have only a couple official state hunters allowed to use dogs on cougars...Recipe for madness, I'll get off my soap box now.

Avna, I agree that the odds of you, I and the guy down the street of being attacked by a cougar is slim to none right now but the odds are not zero. I worry more about a bear protecting her cubs than cats. Thing is, the odds can be lowered even more with proper game management that Oregon and California no longer allow. FYI, Oregon is thinking about amending the law now that encounters have sky rocketed and the populace is nervous. Both more cats and more people out in the woods then when the law was passed.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Not reading all responses so this is probably already covered.
Yes to the blanket for the horse. Light to mid weight should do. There is a big difference in night temps between sea level and 7000+ feet.
I just spent a week in the Cascades with friends. Turned my horse trailer into a condo. Worked nifty! Make sure you have a good sleeping bag...then include a second one for good measure. A small bucket with lid for those middle-of-the-night necessities. Sunscreen! More clothing and food than you think you will need. I'd rather bring it home than need it and not have it. A really good flashlight and/or lantern with fresh batteries. 
Have fun and come back with photos!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Darrin said:


> In Oregon, since the banning of dogs to hunt cougars the number of encounters with people is way up. Number of people followed by cougars is way up. The number of pets and live stock killed by cougars is way up. Number of attacks on people? About the same.
> 
> Here's the issue, adult humans are not a cats normal prey though they are curious. The other issue is they are opportunist like most predators and children, size wise, fall right into the size they feel comfortable pouncing on. As the cats population density goes up there will be more problems, will it lead to more human deaths? Probably. Is it avoidable? Most definitely, put the fear of humans in them by chasing them with hounds and they'll give us a wide berth out in the woods. Who can use dogs in Oregon? The state and we have only a couple official state hunters allowed to use dogs on cougars...Recipe for madness, I'll get off my soap box now.
> 
> Avna, I agree that the odds of you, I and the guy down the street of being attacked by a cougar is slim to none right now but the odds are not zero. I worry more about a bear protecting her cubs than cats. Thing is, the odds can be lowered even more with proper game management that Oregon and California no longer allow. FYI, Oregon is thinking about amending the law now that encounters have sky rocketed and the populace is nervous. Both more cats and more people out in the woods then when the law was passed.


Agree
The risk might be low, but to consider all cougars as harmless, far as humans, is sticking you rhead into the sand. It only has to be you, or a family member when those low statistics, far a cougar attacks, become meaningless
Cougars, most times, stay fixed on a prey species, which is usually deer
Studies in southern Alberta, where mountains merge directly into grazing leases, have show that when cattle are not there, wolves and bear and cougars will prey on deer, elk, ect. Once cattle are there, cougars will continue to mainly prey on deer, while wolves and bears switch to cattle
However, once a cougar switches to small dogs or even humans, they transfer their predation to them.
Last wildlife seminar, in fact, the wild life officer was saying how they were trying to get a cougar that had been eating dogs at a local reservation-maybe not a bad thing!
Anyway, for obvious reasons, they could not use cougar hounds there
Hubby built a green house , a few mile down from us. The people had sheep, and about once a month a cougar would come and kill two sheep. Finally called in a hunter with dogs and got that cat
Because grizzlies are now protected, encounters are becoming more common.Gun fire has become almost a dinner bell,, as they know there will be a gut pile
Quite a few hunters have shot a big game animal, gone back with horses to pack it out, and found grizzlies to have claimed that kill
Cougars live in our area, and I have spotted them twice, but they have never caused aproblem. Yet, when I had two sold horses, in a corral, quarantined, before going to Europe, I did not sleep easy!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> Not reading all responses so this is probably already covered.
> Yes to the blanket for the horse. Light to mid weight should do. There is a big difference in night temps between sea level and 7000+ feet.
> I just spent a week in the Cascades with friends. Turned my horse trailer into a condo. Worked nifty! Make sure you have a good sleeping bag...then include a second one for good measure. A small bucket with lid for those middle-of-the-night necessities. Sunscreen! More clothing and food than you think you will need. I'd rather bring it home than need it and not have it. A really good flashlight and/or lantern with fresh batteries.
> Have fun and come back with photos!


Lucky you! To me the Cascades are the most beautiful mountains in the world. Fond memories of hiking in the Three Sisters and Mount Jeff. 

I have a very good sleeping bag. I "sleep cold" so I am careful about that. Add long underwear to that and a wool beanie cap and wool socks. That's my High Sierra sleep mode. 

I have a lovely little camp lantern I've used for many years, and I take two headlamps with fresh batteries, but for horse camping I plan to add that powerful flashlight you mention. 

I always over-pack outer clothes and under-pack underclothes, trying not to run out of underwear this time . . . 

I really like the trailer condo idea.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, good sleeping bags make a world of difference....I guess I'm a sleeping bag horder.....I've got 4, a western mountaineering Ponderosa, a western mountaineering ultralite, a Marmot Couloir, and a Kelty light year 25.

A fellow just can't have to many good sleeping bags!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Avna said:


> Lucky you! To me the Cascades are the most beautiful mountains in the world. Fond memories of hiking in the Three Sisters and Mount Jeff.
> 
> I have a very good sleeping bag. I "sleep cold" so I am careful about that. Add long underwear to that and a wool beanie cap and wool socks. That's my High Sierra sleep mode.
> 
> ...


Three sisters and Mt. Jefferson has tons of beautiful riding, highly recommend it to everyone. But for pure Cascade beauty you can't beat them up in Washington state, never had a chance to ride up in that area though.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Darrin said:


> Three sisters and Mt. Jefferson has tons of beautiful riding, highly recommend it to everyone. But for pure Cascade beauty you can't beat them up in Washington state, never had a chance to ride up in that area though.


Some day!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

When it gets REALLY cold, a good sleeping bag is not enough!
I know that, as I spent some early years packing into the mountains with a tent and no stove. Many a time, I froze , and could not get really warm, and getting up in the morning was torture!


Now, this was roughing it, LOL!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember one deer camp, it was in a massive snowstorm, and my horse was colicking in the middle of it - I had my big dog, great dane, with me and a friend of mine. We set up fire and tent right next to that old stud horse in layers upon layers of clothes and took turns walking him. Wanna talk about a miserable night....At the end of it, early hours of the morning, we finally curled up together in two sleeping bags (A larger one zipped over a smaller) together and the dog somehow squeezed in with us. We were STILL shivering, and there wasn't much we could do except grit our teeth and bare it. 

Thankfully we kept all our digits and the horse was fine by morning. I still feel bad for bringing my poor dog to suffer with us, it wasn't her fault we picked a bad weekend to go hunting. lol


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie, nice pictures, but I have not even the slightest intention of riding anywhere that cold. Where I live, the coldest it usually gets all year is about 4 degrees Celsius. In Canada, I have observed, that's about the temperature when everyone gets into swimsuits and declares it to be summer. 

Snow does not come to us, we have to go to it. I generally choose to let it happen without me.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My dream tent setup is a Seek Outside is a 12 person tipi with large stove. Weighting in less than 20lbs I would have a hot tent. We just won't talk about cost......


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Avna said:


> Smilie, nice pictures, but I have not even the slightest intention of riding anywhere that cold. Where I live, the coldest it usually gets all year is about 4 degrees Celsius. In Canada, I have observed, that's about the temperature when everyone gets into swimsuits and declares it to be summer.
> 
> Snow does not come to us, we have to go to it. I generally choose to let it happen without me.


 You are about right on with that one!
I re call visiting my aunt in Arizona one year. We were all ready for that spring sunshine, dressed in shorts, while the residents were running around with coats and toques!
hUBBY WAS once on asheep hunt with abuddy, where temps dipped to minus 25 C. They remained out for aweek, and I was beginning ot think that they would not be found until spring thaw!. Glad I misses that trip!


----------



## dazedconfused (Aug 30, 2016)

this thread has a little age on it, but i just wanted to put in that the only reason i personally would carry a gun in the wilderness is so that i can put my horse down humanely if he broke his leg or was in some other way mortally injured.

guns just annoy grizzly bears. and most big predators will not disturb someone on horseback. carry bear spray for self defense. carry the gun to do the right thing by your horse, should the need arise.

as a forest service volunteer, btw, i would urge you to please bring less stuff with you and travel light. the more stock on trails, the more damage they do to the resources.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

dazedconfused said:


> this thread has a little age on it, but i just wanted to put in that the only reason i personally would carry a gun in the wilderness is so that i can put my horse down humanely if he broke his leg or was in some other way mortally injured.
> 
> guns just annoy grizzly bears. and most big predators will not disturb someone on horseback. carry bear spray for self defense. carry the gun to do the right thing by your horse, should the need arise.
> 
> as a forest service volunteer, btw, i would urge you to please bring less stuff with you and travel light. the more stock on trails, the more damage they do to the resources.


Lol....I carry my pistol, because I can. 

Thank god for the second amendment.


----------

